# Best Dry Food?



## brucec315 (Nov 10, 2007)

What is the healthiest and best dry food for my 8 month old Chi Mix? Bruce


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a good article about dog food:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=21619

I don't think anyone can name a "best" as such. There are many good quality dog foods out there. I think it's as much owner preference and availability as anything. My guys are so picky that I am compelled to feed them what they will eat and right now that is Nutro Venison and Brown Rice. (my little guy just had his one year check up and the vet said everything about him is very, very healthy) I've also tried Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul and Merrick. So far the Nutro is their fave.

I would say to steer clear of anything you can buy in a grocery/discount store, including Eukanuba, Iams, and Pedigree. Also steer way clear of Science Diet and look for possibly a good holistic brand at the pet supply store near you. There are lots and lots for you and your dog to choose from.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

so far my dogs have tried alot of dry dog food but the only one that they all like is royal canine which i think is great
others here use all different foods like james wellbeloved, nutro, merrick like lin said i am sure others will add there favourite foods too so you could pick one that your bruce should like
i havent tried the chicken soup as i wasnt here in belfast but i have spotted it the other day and i am thinking of getting it for my lot for a treat once a week


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

What Lin said!  
Even the best of foods may not agree with your chi. If you buy a high quality food and they wont eat then its not the best :tongue5: I've tried a lot of food and my favorite so far is TimberWolf Organics.
And our cocker spaniel eats Nutro Natural Choice and does really well on it


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop eats home-cooked chicken and Innova's Evo small bite kibbles. She's not fond of dry food, fussy about kibble size, too, but will eat this stuff. I like it because it's grain-free.

She's more likely to eat it if she has to work for it, like getting it from a puzzle ball.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Timberwolf
Innova
Orijen
Solid Gold
Chicken Soup For The Pet Lovers Soul
Canidae
Nature's Variety
Natural Balance
Castor & Pollux
Taste Of The Wild


All of these would be great choices.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the other posters. There are a variety of excellent dog foods, such as, Innova, Merrick, Solid Gold, Orijen. The "best" dog food would be among the choices of the excellent dog foods that your dog would eat and one that you could purchase locally.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

my dogs eat chicken soup for the dog lovers soul. i have tried many others, just find a good brand that your picky chi will eat ( i say this cause almost every chi i have met is picky :lol
not to highjack the thread but katie- how did your chis take to TO? i'm considering putting kujo on it because he's not found of the chicken soup anymore - one flavor all the time would be the reason i guess. he's picky about taste. i wish i could get samples.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

I have Timberwolf on my rotation. Coco isn't picky, but she LOVES Timberwolf, I hear most picky dogs like it as well.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive tried many different foods from cheap & crappy to excellent but a bit more pricy. I agree with the others on the fact that it really depends alot on the dog & how convienient it is to get a certain food. My guys are eating Wellness & Wellness Core & they do great on it. Ive had alot of trial & error on foods but I wish you the best of luck on your hunt.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

> I have Timberwolf on my rotation. Coco isn't picky, but she LOVES Timberwolf, I hear most picky dogs like it as well.
> __________________


food rotation? i've never heard of this. do you mind elaborating a bit for me?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

There is no such thing as a "best food"- it really all comes down to what your dog does best on!

There are a ton of great brands out there- most of them have already been named. 

I feed my chis Wellness CORE, and they are doing great with it!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Katie said:


> I've tried a lot of food and my favorite so far is TimberWolf Organics.


 
I LOVE this food! it's great, alot of money but i think it's worth it


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Feeding mine Life's Abundance ...they love it and are all doing great on it! Do not think they carry it in many stores if any at all? I have it shipped to my door.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Stephy said:


> food rotation? i've never heard of this. do you mind elaborating a bit for me?



Here is a good link that explains

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/changing_foods.htm



I will be rotating between 3 foods. Coco handles change very well, so it isn't a issue for her. If your dog has a really sensitive tummy, it may not be a great idea.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

royal canin mini or james well beloved. both are full of goodness and my chi's love it


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

vegaschi said:


> Here is a good link that explains
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/changing_foods.htm
> 
> ...


Very interesting. This site also has an excellent food grading section!


----------

